# Micro Camper by Bunkhouse



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

I bought a new Bunkhouse camper like the one below and we are loving this thing. It weighs just 300lb and its small enough to pull with my Harley Dyna 103 or my Ultra Classic Hannigan trike which is what I got it for, but I'm thinking about doing a weekend on the beach. Where is a good place to setup that I can use a 2wd Tahoe and have a possibility to catch some fish or at least be near others that are catching fish so I can watch and learn?


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Bolivar would be my choice, very drivable. You will need a parking sticker from one of the stores. Can fish/wade the surf or camp at Rollover pass if want to be near people fishing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

ChasingReds said:


> Bolivar would be my choice, very drivable. You will need a parking sticker from one of the stores. Can fish/wade the surf or camp at Rollover pass if want to be near people fishing
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Thanks ChasingReds. I pulled up Rollover Pass on Google Earth and it looks like on the west side of the pass is Bovilar. It looks like there is an access road named N. Bauer Ln that is right beside Miss Nancy's Bait Camp. Can I set up my camper on the beach there next to the pass? It looks like the perfect place. Also, what bait is recommended and what kind of fish to target this time of year and I assume Miss Nancy's would have the bait I need? Thanks much for any advice any of you might have.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

I fish rollover quite a bit, you can camp there or anywhere along the beach. Miss nancy will have live mullet and dead shrimp but not live. If youre coming.through Winnie you can get live shrimp in anahuac. This time of year black drum are in the pass and surf, around may the trout turn up in the surf, redfish are year around. Happy to answer any more questions, bolivar is my favorite area to go

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Also several places along hwy 87 have live bait, but theyre west of the pass

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

I camped near there in my Runaway this past weekend. The bullreds are still out but kind of deep, we hit 3 about 250/300 yards out. Was also a little seaweedy Sat but not coming ashore.
Stop in Winney at Seapony and he'll hook you up with what you need.


----------

